# Any gunsmiths on here?



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have some questions about modifying a youth model 870 express. I have called every gunsmith in the phone book and none of them will answer the phone. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I think I got my answer. My kid has a Remington 870 youth 20 ga w/ synthetic stock. The gun is 2-3" too long for her to shoulder and swing correctly. I wanted to know if synthetic stocks could be cut. The one smitty I got hold of said that model you can only take 1/2-3/4". I found a wood butt stock on e-bay that I bought now I just hope the guy I paid sends it. I also wanted to know if it was possible to port a shotgun.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Call Lynn Yuant 801-825-7596. I have been using him for my work with excellent results and he came highly recommended from all reports I heard.

Yeah you did the right thing buying that wood stock, it’s hard or impossible to shorten those synthetic stocks. And yes you can port a shotgun barrel. If you’re doing it to reduce recoil, it will be cheaper and you will be better served by putting a limb saver or kick-ez pad on it. I don't like ported barrels because of the increased blast that is directed to the sides, a lot of times blind mates aren't gonna like it either.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Call Lynn Yuant 801-825-7596. I have been using him for my work with excellent results and he came highly recommended from all reports I heard.
> 
> Yeah you did the right thing buying that wood stock, it's hard or impossible to shorten those synthetic stocks. And yes you can port a shotgun barrel. If you're doing it to reduce recoil, it will be cheaper and you will be better served by putting a limb saver or kick-ez pad on it. I don't like ported barrels because of the increased blast that is directed to the sides, a lot of times blind mates aren't gonna like it either.


I feel better now. I made an appointment with him to have my kids gun ported to reduce the recoil for her. He told me he would have the gun back to me thursday so my kid could shoot ducks saturday on the youth hunt. I would have taken it to him today but were going to be hunting grouse sat and sunday. With any luck the stock will arrive weds or thursday so I can get cut down and put back together in time. What is the difference between the two recoil pads you mentioned and a speed feed pad? Also how would they compare to a decelerator?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had my 20 in his shop last week, he turned it around in 2 days so I would have it for tomorrow.

Never used a speed feed pad, but I would say either the limsaver or the kick-ez absorb a whole lot more recoil than the decelerators I have.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

They dont make a Limbsaver for the 870 20 gauge youth.. I've been trying to find one for about a week now and Limbsavers website says they dont even make one for this model. its BS!

ps- I just looked at kick-eez's website. they dont show a pad to fit the 870 youth either.. might have to get one ground to fit.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeap Gee, that what my buddy did for his daughter's 870 youth, I don't remember what size he used, but it was a grind to fit Limbsaver.

FYI, most Limbsavers for Remingtons are marketed by Remington under the R3 name, I know thats where I found a prefit Limbsaver for my 870 synthetic 20 ga stock.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I appreciate the information Mojo. I dropped my kids gun off yesterday afternoon and Lynn called this morning and said the porting was done. Now if the stock would hurry up and get here he said he would work on getting it fitted for her in time for saturday. I don't remember being this excited about a hunt since my first deer hunt. I hope she puts the smack down on some quackers and honkers this saturday!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I appreciate the information Mojo. I dropped my kids gun off yesterday afternoon and Lynn called this morning and said the porting was done. Now if the stock would hurry up and get here he said he would work on getting it fitted for her in time for saturday. I don't remember being this excited about a hunt since my first deer hunt.* I hope she puts the smack down on some quackers and honkers this saturday*!


Yeah baby !!! -8/-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

No problem, I hope she lights them up on Saturday! Make sure to post up some pictures.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Will definitely be posting pics. I went out and scouted with Lunkerhunter this morning. We were standing there looking at the pond and 3 geese came in and were ready to land until they saw us they turned and circled and still wanted to land in there. I am so freakin stoked. We only saw 3 gadwalls but we both had to drop kids of at school and didn't get out there until about 9:30 so hopefully there are more flying in the early morning on saturday. I think I may go sit out there friday evening and watch what comes to rest on that pond in the evening. Did I say I was stoked?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have to give another thank you to Mojo for pointing me toward Lynn Yaunt. The wood stock I ordered for my daughters gun arrived at 1:00 this afternoon by 4:00 the stock was cut,the pad ground to fit and put back together. Lynn Yaunt is a top notch gun smith and went above and beyond what one would reasonably expect to accomadate the needs of his customers. I would highly reccomend him to anyone needing work done on their guns.


----------

